# Show quality



## Cedar87 (Apr 15, 2013)

Good Morning

I've just came across this part of the forum I didn't realise there was a separate show party I posted something similar elsewhere.

I've just reserved this little boy and was wondering if you could tell me if he has show potential I know he's only young (6 weeks) in the pictures so could be hard to tell.

Thanks in advance.

View attachment 21762


----------



## Cedar87 (Apr 15, 2013)

Again 

View attachment 21770


----------



## Cedar87 (Apr 15, 2013)

More pics

View attachment 21778


----------



## Cedar87 (Apr 15, 2013)

Last one

View attachment 21786


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

I do not show, but from the pics you posted his muzzle is longer than they seem to currently like and his stop is not as pronounced.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Impossible to tell at such an age - so many things can happen with his conformation, bite etc. etc.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Aww he's really cute!!! Congrats


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> Aww he's really cute!!! Congrats


That he is!


----------



## BellsMommy22 (Dec 23, 2012)

He's an absolute doll! I love the pic that looks like he's waving!


----------



## Alula (Feb 3, 2013)

He is very very sweet, you lucky thing! They change so quickly so early on - the runt of the litter grows into the biggest, the shortest muzzle lengthens or the chubby 8 week puppy becomes tall and leggy at 15 weeks  From what I have read I believe the best time to get them properly examined as a show prospect is at 6 months and even then the pups can still grow and change away from the standard. 

I'd just enjoy him and not worry too much  He's a beauty!


----------



## TRI colour CHI BABBIES (Jan 26, 2013)

My honest advice since it seems his muzzle is a bit longer than the average show prospect chihuahua see if you can do a perfect l in his stop if it's slopes it's more likely to get longer but please keep in mind that if you plan on breeding him he need to be as close to the breed standard as possible must have a leveled top line a strong groin nice athletic stifles slightly only slightly bowed legs ears must be flaring at half way mid point to base of eyes and must have a good expression enough of my babbling lol anyway congrats on the little spinster there


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

The breeder should be able to advise you on whether or not he is a potential show puppy, and point out any flaws or weaknesses he has.


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

I have no idea if he is a show dog but he is adorable! Love the picture of him hugging his toy, he is beautiful.


----------



## Cedar87 (Apr 15, 2013)

Thank you all for your replies. He's a cutie isn't he , I'm not majorly fussed if he can't be shown but would be nice just have to wait and see how he develops he's gorgeous whether show quality or not . I wouldn't be able to breed from him as the breeder has a restriction on him where I'm not allowed to xXx


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

He's absolutely precious!! So very cute!! But I don't think he'll be show quality.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I don't think he will be show quality. But he is really stinking adorable!!!! Congrats!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Tessa'smom (Mar 25, 2013)

I know nothing about showing...but I do know I am in love!!!


----------



## SuzzetteHDrake (May 15, 2013)

He is too young to tell... There is A LOT of maturing he needs to do before he can be labeled as "show quality". But I can tell you that he looks like a lavender, which means he would have harder time finishing... most judges do not like the exotic colors like blue chocolate lavender and so on... Mos prefer the fawn, creams and black/black tri's. It is sad, as I think it is being "racist" regarding the color of the dog, considering in the AKC Chihuahua standard it states that they come in a VARIETY of colors. The length of the muzzle is not SUPER important but it's suppose to be "moderately" short... the really short muzzles that you see now, the judges don't really like... I can't tell you why really, just like I couldn't tell you why they prefer certain colors either... it's all crazy in my opinion. If you don't plan on breeding him, there's really no point in showing him unless you just want to do it for fun, showing is really to get a judges "opinion" if the dog is breeding quality or not.


----------



## Tabcat73 (May 8, 2013)

Cute as a button

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SuzzetteHDrake (May 15, 2013)

I agree, he is adorable!!!


----------



## Mona Lisa's Smile (Mar 16, 2012)

Most show breeders keep their prospective show quality pups until they are 6 months of age. Anything can go wrong....bite going off, etc....


----------



## loupey (Oct 1, 2013)

He's a beautiful colour!!


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

The stop is not quite perfect...and light eyes? Very, very hard to see from these pictures. Also, his head is a little big, be aware of what we call waterhead in Norway..is he a active boy? Hope everything goes well with this sweetheart <3


----------



## SarahJG (May 25, 2013)

I'm sorry; I couldn't tell you, as I have zero experience as regards conformation to breed standard. But I just wanted to comment on how utterly cute he is. Potential show dog or not, he looks adorable!


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

What a pity! We never got an update of this lovely boy. I would love to see some pictures of him now, hope he is doing well.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

